# Thoughts on Brice Defiant 53437



## MiahDrao (Jun 9, 2016)

If anyone owns this bass and has any comments about its quality, I'd like to know. Thinking about investing into my first bass. I would get it alongside an 8 string, tuned to E0 standard (EADGC) or to A standard (ADGCF). I still have to figure out which tuning I'd like. Thankfully, the long scale length makes both tunings possible. I'm mostly stoked about the combination of 5 strings, 34" to 37" fanned frets, and its low price. 

As for techniques, is it a good instrument for playing slap style/learning slap style? I know it's probably going to be an awkward instrument at first for me, but it would be worth it. Overcoming the learning curve will be challenging no matter what, so it doesn't bother me that I'm starting on 5 strings and fanned frets. 

So, ultimately, I just want to know about quality in sound and play-ability. If there are better basses out there priced under $1K, do say.


----------



## LordCashew (Jun 9, 2016)

There may well not be any better choices for tuning to E0 for under a grand at this point. A user here has posted a couple vids with his Defiant in F#0 and it sounds pretty darn good to me. At some point he put Dingwall NG-2 electronics in, but I believe he demoed it before as well. Try searching if you haven't seen them already.

I doubt being multiscale would make much difference in learning to slap. The string spacing might be an issue, though. Some guys really prefer 19mm (3/4") string spacing for slapping, but others (myself included) don't have issues with narrower spacing. Doing some math on the specs posted on Rondo's site, the Brice seems to come out to about 17mm which is a common spacing for a 5 string. If you're learning from scratch I bet it won't make a difference to you.


----------



## LordCashew (Jun 10, 2016)

Came back and saw no other replies, so I dug up the review thread for you just in case.

It seems he took down the video with the stock electronics, which is a bummer.

But here's the video after the mods, which seems to be the only video of this bass in existence:


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Jun 22, 2016)

if youre learning everything is foreign. if thats the case youre no better off fanned or standard, everything will be "LOL WTF IS C#". buy it, ive had 2 and seen dozens of reviews praising rondo instruments to way more expensive alternatives. #buyit #yolobass #swag


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jun 28, 2016)

Im about to buy one of these as well. Personally, multiscale helps me play slap. But i have a messed up hand so i cant play big chords on a standard 5 anyway. i dig it, they sound fair for the price. Probably gonna mod it with some Bartolini electronics though


----------



## MiahDrao (Jun 29, 2016)

^ Right on! Well, I don't think I'll play many chords on the bass as much I'd try to use it as a quasi-percussive instrument. I saw another review on SS.org for this bass, and the buyer said the passive cepheus bars apparently were pretty good. Tight response, hot output. But, yeah, I've heard great stuff about Bartolini too. I'd get the Ibanez BTB series if weren't for Agile's extended + fanned frets.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jun 29, 2016)

MiahDrao said:


> ^ Right on! Well, I don't think I'll play many chords on the bass as much I'd try to use it as a quasi-percussive instrument. I saw another review on SS.org for this bass, and the buyer said the passive cepheus bars apparently were pretty good. Tight response, hot output. But, yeah, I've heard great stuff about Bartolini too. I'd get the Ibanez BTB series if weren't for Agile's extended + fanned frets.



I had a BTB oh so long ago. Theyre nice, but you have a neck thats the width of a standard 6/8 string(guitar). Great for slap as you mentioned. (assuming you mean like Fieldy?)


----------



## MiahDrao (Jun 29, 2016)

Yes, Fieldy is my favorite bassist. Ryan Martinie (Mudvayne) is another bassist that I've found to be really inspiring. So slap is a must for me.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Jun 29, 2016)

MiahDrao said:


> Yes, Fieldy is my favorite bassist. Ryan Martinie (Mudvayne) is another bassist that I've found to be really inspiring. So slap is a must for me.



I play in the style of Ryan, hes my fracking idol man. Also Tye Zamora from Alien Ant Farm


----------



## eyeswide (Jun 30, 2016)

If you're new to bass, I would highly recommend NOT buying a bass unless you've played it. You might get it, and realize it plays like absolute .....


----------



## LordCashew (Jun 30, 2016)

eyeswide said:


> If you're new to bass, I would highly recommend NOT buying a bass unless you've played it. You might get it, and realize it plays like absolute .....



I agree it's always better to try before you buy, but here aren't many places where you can try a 37" multiscale bass, let alone at this price point. Rondo's return policy and CS are excellent, so the most OP would be risking is some time and a little shipping hassle.


----------



## MiahDrao (Jun 30, 2016)

eyeswide said:


> If you're new to bass, I would highly recommend NOT buying a bass unless you've played it. You might get it, and realize it plays like absolute .....



I totally agree, but Rondo's Return Policy is pretty great. I'm not 100% set on the Brice; I'm just asking around. I may save for a BTB anyway as I have tried one (as of today) and it played very easily for me. However, the 37" is taking the cake in book right now as I'd get this bass not only for learning but general experimentation in tuning and using fanned frets.


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 18, 2016)

Got mine in yesterday. Fit and finish look good. Plays decent. Needs a set up, neck is flat and action too low, but still playable. The pickups are super hot. Holy wow.... I'm going to lower them and see if that helps tame them a bit. I will try to do a proper NBD this weekend. I also have the Bugera Veyron T and 115 cab coming Friday.


----------



## MiahDrao (Aug 18, 2016)

Awesome to hear! The Cepheus pups on my 8 string don't seem super hot as a guitar pickup, but those rail pickups must have a lot of output. You haven't been the first person I've heard be shocked at how hot those were.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 19, 2016)

I have a Brice HXB-405 fretless. Overall the build quality is pretty good. I didnt have to set it up at all, but then again, mine was fretless. The electronics work well enough, but as with most budget instruments they're worth upgrading down the road.

Rondo makes solid instruments that are very much worth the money. If you dont like it, they have a no-questions-asked return policy. I have three instruments from them and they all perform very well for their price, and they far exceed their value with a little work done to them.


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 23, 2016)

Turns out I can't lower the pickups. The screws were put in at an angle and partially stripped already. Debating whether I was to exchange it for a different one and do a pickup swap or just return it all together...


----------



## bostjan (Aug 23, 2016)

punisher911 said:


> Turns out I can't lower the pickups. The screws were put in at an angle and partially stripped already. Debating whether I was to exchange it for a different one and do a pickup swap or just return it all together...



I'd get in touch with Rondo right away. I'm sure with a steady hand, a drill, and a couple toothpicks, you could fix it, but this should not be necessary on a new instrument. Doing a pickup swap, I think, would be useless under the circumstances, although I'm curious as to which pickups you would want to use.


----------



## punisher911 (Aug 23, 2016)

Someone I think here did a Dingwall swap. All I know is these are the hottest pickups I've ever seen. Much higher output than my Ibby with an active preamp even. The 15db cut button on my Ampeg doesn't even begin to tame the output. I don't know what other pups would fit. Need some relief in the neck. It is flat. Maybe I'll spend a few more days with it and see if I can get it useable.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 23, 2016)

punisher911 said:


> Someone I think here did a Dingwall swap. All I know is these are the hottest pickups I've ever seen. Much higher output than my Ibby with an active preamp even. The 15db cut button on my Ampeg doesn't even begin to tame the output. I don't know what other pups would fit. Need some relief in the neck. It is flat. Maybe I'll spend a few more days with it and see if I can get it useable.



Hmm, I still strongly recommend contacting Kurt straight off. The stripped screws you mentioned earlier aren't going to fix themselves with time. Even if you decide to keep the electronics as is, if you ever sell the bass to someone else, you will have to shave something off the price or else fib about the pickup screws being okay, or repair it (costing you your own time and potentially money), so contacting Rondo should make the most logical sense.


----------

